# My Planted Spec (2 gal)



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Not much exciting going on here. Bought a Fluval Spec on impulse, needed somewhere to put my guppies and it looked nice.










3 male guppies for fish. They're just Petsmart assorted, nothing special.

Plants are vals, narrow leaf amazon sword, crispus, crypt wendii red/green, crypt parva.

I would like to add some rocks or driftwood to the scape eventually.

It's hard to scape this tank's dimensions. Any tips?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

alternate shot










H2O2 dip pretty much cooked the vals and mini sword. rest seem fine. will be pulling everyone out soon, switching the substrate with powder aquasoil, and adding some rocks and driftwood i picked up at the beach. guppies will go into my holding tank for now. stay tuned!


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I like it. Very cute


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks!

I found someone who imported some bettas from Taiwan to breed but ended up with too many, so I might see if I can get one for this tank. My 10 gallon is overstocked but the guppies should be fine in there temporarily.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

New scape with Aquasoil


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks nice, I'm thinking I might swap my sand out in mine now that I've seen how nice yours looks


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

That new scape is great, looks balanced.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks impressive. I like it.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks folks! I want to replace the cyperus with something smaller like maybe hairgrass eventually. the cyperus was grown emersed and I don't know how well it's going to handle submerged life.

Most of my e. tenellus died off in my old tank, but there is a little bit between the rocks that I hope will grow in nicely.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's the whole tank and its stand now.










I actually like the cyperus now, hopefully it doesn't die off in this relatively low-tech setup.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Betta is in... I'm not sure if he's unhappy or just weird. He keeps wedging himself in the corners and digging holes in the substrate. I really hope I don't have to set up another larger tank for him


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Betta is definitely just weird. He likes to dig.










Angle of the photo makes his head look kinda funny here

and here's a FTS:


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Fish shot:


----------

